# Demonstrative pronouns ito and nito



## Pusokong

I've been trying to use ito and nito to form Actor Focused sentences and Object Focused sentences, but I'm having a really hard time. I'm trying to translate this simple sentence to Tagalog,in AF and OF.
The fish went past it.
Are these translations correct?
1.Dumaan ng isda ito. (Passed the fish it.)
2.Dinaanan nito ng isda.
Help


----------



## Hausmeister

Pusokong said:


> I've been trying to use ito and nito to form Actor Focused sentences and Object Focused sentences, but I'm having a really hard time. I'm trying to translate this simple sentence to Tagalog,in AF and OF.
> The fish went past it.
> Are these translations correct?
> 1.Dumaan ng isda ito. (Passed the fish it.)
> 2.Dinaanan nito ng isda.
> Help




1. Dumaan ang isda rito.  

2. Dinaanan ito ng isda.


----------



## Hausmeister

Number 1 fits the English translation


----------



## Pusokong

Ok thanks. Now..  That's the actor focus version. How can I make the object Focus version of that sentence?


----------



## DotterKat

_*The fish went past it.*_

1) Actor-focused Tagalog translation - *Dumaan* (actor-focus verb) [*dito / rito* - directional complement _sa _pronoun) *ang* (marker) *isda* (actor / subject) OR Dumaan ang isda [dito / rito] OR for emphatic inversion : Dito / Rito dumaan ang isda.

2) Object-focused Tagalog translation - *Dinaanan* (object-focus verb) *ito* (direct object / object "in focus") *ng* (marker) *isda* (indirect object / object "not in focus").


----------

